# Will Nexus 7 be available only through play store?



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a Best Buy credit card and have an account open and would like to just buy the nexus there. Does anyone know/think Best Buy will get this little baby?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd assume BB will get it when it launches. Hell Game Stop is getting it/pre-ordering it lol.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Best Buy will have it I'm sure.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

My Sams club has them but we can't sell it yet. I saw it in the cage and held one...instantly became aroused haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

honestly check ebay. Got mine from IO there. Only paid 187 bucks.


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

THEFILLTER said:


> My Sams club has them but we can't sell it yet. I saw it in the cage and held one...instantly became aroused haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If one "falls off a truck", let me know 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------

